# What are you learning on your guitar now?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just curious as to what my fellow musicians are learning!

Right now I am trying to perfect my movements throughout 3 NPS scales. It sounds easy but I assure you it's not for me. Getting there slowly but surely!

I am learning the classical version of Pachelbel's Canon in D. I am learning the finger picked version. Just learning this song is so inspiring. Maybe one day I will learn the rock version of it. It's such a beautiful song to learn.
So many ways to play the chords! Barre chords, power chords and open chords. It's a good exercise just to do the chords in those 3 formats for a warm up.


So, what are you learning?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Been really digging the Truefire courses - just finishing up the 30 Authentic Blues and then starting the 50 Soul Licks. On the side I have been working on the Blues Soloing course (an awesome set of lessons). Next up will be some kind of country lead course.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in the process of learning Little Wing. Just taking my time with it.

I just finished the Crazy Train Solo( for my nieces and nephews). That song has the ability to grab young people like no other rock tune. It had me the first time I heard it on the Pepsi Power Hour.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Our band is learning the new Foo Fighters tune Congregation. Great song for two guitars.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Learning that i STILL suck...at least I still have fun


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a few instrumental fingerstyle tunes that I'm chipping away at; and lately I've been refreshing my knowledge of the fingerboard. I've also decided that I need to expand my repertoire of vocal tunes, so I've just started on a Bruce Cockburn tune. Finally, I am still working away at desensitizing myself to stage-fright.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Learning that i STILL suck...at least I still have fun


Confirming this for myself as I struggle through 3 very disparate songs: 



Europa (this is going to take me months, and I will never be fast enough, and may never get the phrasing right, but what the heck it gives me something to aim for),
Give Me One Reason (Tracy Chapman song that I can probably actually handle), and
<insert embarrassed smiley here> Johnny B Goode (It's harder than it looks, for me).
 
Oh, plus some various scale patterns that my teacher is encouraging me to improvise on.

Neil


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Finally, I am still working away at desensitizing myself to stage-fright.


How does one go about that?


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I am trying my hand at Damn Right I have The Blues - by Buddy Guy, and some Miles Davis solo lines. Been a metal guy for lots of years so this really is a new road untraveled. And, quite a journey it has been so far.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Ordered justinguitar.com's Beginner Songbook a few weeks ago and it arrived last night but, silly me, suggested to my wife that the kids could give it to me for Christmas and she went for it.

So, I didn't even get to see it un-boxed!!! 

Instead, my oldest daughter has been learning a few Christmas songs at piano class so I've been trying to pickup a few of those so we can play together over the holidays. It'll be a nice surprise until she whips through the songs while I can't keep up!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> How does one go about that?


One goes to open mics at every opportunity and shakes their way though 3 or 4 tunes. ;-)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A few Nimmo Brothers tunes ( Waiting For My Heart To Fall, Slow Down, and Heart Without a Soul) , a couple of Coco Montoya things (You Didn't Think About That and Give it to a Good Man) and "That Train Don't Stop Here" by Los Lobos.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

right now i'm working on a shit-ton of songs, because i finally found some folks to jam with. the ones i chose myself are gov't mule's _beautifully broken_, and _mule_.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Our band is learning the new Foo Fighters tune Congregation. Great song for two guitars.


great song. I really wished my old band was willing to play some foo.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

An ancient Chinese folk ballad, got the first part - loosely translated tu. Now learning the second part - ning.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not learning anything new technically. But I've been creating music, working on progressions. My singer and I are going on a songwriting session soon and I'm making sure I have a lot of stuff that we can work with.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

In a bit of an acoustic phase right now...playing around with alternate tunings. Everlong (Foo Fighters) and She Talks to Angels (Black Crowes) are the two I'm enjoying the most...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Overall? I'm working on becoming a more well rounded musician. Specifically at this moment? I'm working on the transitions between leads and rhythm. I would describe myself as more of a rhythm player who noodles occasionally. It takes quite a bit for me to put myself out there with leads. A good lead REALLY is an art form.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

On the Acoustic: Closer to the Heart, Man of Constant Sorrow
On the Electric: Unchained, Brown Sugar


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm keeping at learning fretless bass better & slide guitar.


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

At the moment my band has three new originals we are working on as well as a few more covers so I have been spending some time on that stuff! The covers don't take up much of my time though. At this point I find it easy to throw songs on and figure them out by ear in a quick matter of time. On my own I have been searching out and studying a bunch of exotic scales and the chords that can be used with them. After so many years of playing the only way to keep it fresh is to push myself out of comfort zones.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> An ancient Chinese folk ballad, got the first part - loosely translated tu. Now learning the second part - ning.


So is this Chinese folk ballad legen...wait for it...dary? Sorry dude, first thing I thought of, had to post smart- ass comment.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Economy picking. Also a couple of songs I am working on.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Lola said:


> How does one go about that?


Lots of Booze and Girls

:acigar:


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I am currently working on 4 books by Joe Charupakorn, chords(40,000) I will never get through them all, Arpeggios, scales and exercises, I am progressing at what I call a reasonable speed. This is just for my own personal edification and delight. No one will ever hear the end result, nor would they want too.

:sSig_help:


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

A few more Christmas tunes (which I've added to my Rocking Around The Christmas Tree thread if anyone's interested)

Christmas Songs


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just learned the solo to Highway star, lots of great phrasing and picking techniques in blackmore solo's.

Here it is if anyone wants it. 
http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/d/deep_purple/highway_star_solo_ver3_tab.htm


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My silly goal this holiday season when I have some time off is to learn the solo to Beat it. lol


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

learning everlong by the foo foos again. going to actually put an effort in and learn to play it in its entirety.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Journey, lots of Journey. Possible cover/tribute band in the works. Need to learn / relearn 4 originals for recording next weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

nothing. I'm in a slump for now.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been trying to learn Ted Greene's arrangement of Hark! The Herald Angels Sing... but with a different position for every note it's hard to remember without staring at the music.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

james on bass said:


> Journey, lots of Journey. Possible cover/tribute band in the works. Need to learn / relearn 4 originals for recording next weekend.


So what Journey tunes are you doing! I love them. I grew up listening to them. Can't stop believing! lol Yup just love 'em!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i talked to neil schon by email a few times. he was pretty cool.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i talked to neil schon by email a few times. he was pretty cool.



Wasn't he with Journey and Santana? That's pretty cool. How in the world did you hook up with him? I wish my path would cross with a rock star! (only in my dreams) lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Living on a Prayer. It's sort of easy! This song makes me feel good in the fact that I am learning something new again. I love to sing(even if it is like a frog) to this song!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Picked up a Maverick's CD at Value Village. Just jamming along making up my own solo's. I hate sitting down with tab books.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I'm working on economy picking and speeding up my box 1 blues scale. I'm also learning a few Foo Fighters songs (Everlong, Burn Away, The Pretender), Van Halen's Hot For Teacher, and Eric Clapton's version of I'm Tore Down. I've tried many songs over the years but find myself giving up once I attempt the solos. I guess I just need more "focussed" time on the instrument. Having fun though. And since I'm not a pro, that's all that matters.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just learned Christopher Cross' Ride Like The Wind. Fun song to play and jam with. Maybe I can convince my singer to sing it. and then the whole band can do a cover of it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is what helped me get back my self esteem that was lacking after several negative comments from certain people!

[video=youtube;oeU34dizj0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeU34dizj0I[/video]

It's easy and you can be an instant rockstar in your own right! The only part was the very beginning. Getting that lick up to 122 bpm! After about 1/2 hour I nailed it. This is fun!


----------

